# 8" Calipers?



## apicius9 (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi,

I went through a few of those, the ones I bought seemed to have a very limited life expectancy or were not made for being kept in a work environment... I like digital, preferably switchable from inches to metric. Inch fractions would be a plus but not essential. Doesn't have to be _ultra_-precise for what I do. Price should be reasonable... Does anybody have a recommendation?

Thanks,

Stefan


----------



## Benuser (Mar 19, 2012)

I know the 6" analog vernier caliper by Mitutoyo, 0.05mm 1/128" scales, very beautifully made, price some &#8364;50.


----------



## ajhuff (Mar 19, 2012)

I've had these for years with no issues, even though they are plastic: Mitutoyo-700-126-Plastic-Digital-Caliper

Oh, wait you said 8".

Used these on a daily basis in the foundry and highly recommend. Not cheap though, but GOOD. Mitutoyo-500-195-20-ABSOLUTE-Accuracy-Resolution

-AJ


----------



## Eamon Burke (Mar 19, 2012)

That was the brand Travis Wurtz suggested to me, and he's a machinist I'd trust.


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Mar 20, 2012)

Look for ones with carbide tips, great for scribing lines I have these http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002SG7QOM/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Mar 20, 2012)

Mitutoyo.


----------



## Mingooch (Mar 20, 2012)

Dont have this one, but cant beat the cost, 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004HLUEVI/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## apicius9 (Mar 20, 2012)

Thanks guys, I guess I will save up for a Mitutoyo then. It's the usual dilemma - I am all for paying extra for quality tools but is it worth 10x the cost of the cheap ones? Since it is my most-used tool, I guess the answer is 'yes' to having at least one of them among the ones I use. I had a few in the $20-40 range but only one of them has survived so far. And for the analog ones I would have to constantly wear my reading glasses which I usually don't do while switching back and forth between tasks. 

Stefan


----------



## jmforge (Mar 20, 2012)

I keep falling for the same thing. Buy a pair of $13 calipers and wait for them to go bad. A buddy of mine said buy the Starrett or one of the good Japanese brands and be happy with them for a long time.


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Mar 20, 2012)

Look at these, the 12" on is a great price! http://buy1.snapon.com/catalog/tools.asp?tool=all&Group_ID=675354&store=snapon-store


----------



## Pabloz (Mar 20, 2012)

Here are a few from the place I buy from.

http://www.use-enco.com/CGI/INLMK32?PARTPG=INSRAR2


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 21, 2012)

I have a Mitutoyo digimatic and a Peacock dial caliper, both are still working great after maybe 20 years or more. It is certainly worth it to just get the good one that will last for many years.


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 21, 2012)

Like AJ, I have a plastic set from Mitutoyo that I basically think of as my rough use set. I leave these out on the bench and mostly use them for inaccurate type measurements. When I need precision I go to my tool box and pull out my more expensive higher end (handed down from my machinist Dad) Mitutoyo dial caliper. There's no doubt at all that you get what you pay for with these things but you also have to consider what you need them for and how you'll use them and treat them as those things are key to how well they work and how long they last.


----------



## apicius9 (Mar 21, 2012)

Mine are definitely exposed to saw dust, otherwise I try to treat them gently. You metal guys need much more precision than I do, one of the reasons why I was hesitating to pay $200 for one, but it will be good to have one reliable one among the few others. And my birthday is coming up in April, maybe someone still needs a present for me  Pablo, thanks for the link, that has the best price on the 8" I was looking at.

Stefan


----------



## apicius9 (Apr 10, 2012)

Just following up on this one, because it is once again an excellent example for the spirit of this forum: One of the newer members PMed me and said he had several that he hadn't used in a while and for the price of the postage he sent me a high quality Brown & Sharpe (I think) caliper and he even put in a new battery for me. Seems to be working well at a first glance, I just got it and will play around with it in the shop tonight. Thank you Jason!

Stefan


----------



## Pabloz (Apr 10, 2012)

That is just way TOO COOL!!!!! Whoever Jason is..... great HEART of giving!!!! Reminds me of Son...super big HEART!!!!


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 11, 2012)

Brown & Sharpe is good stuff, that's a very generous gift, kudos to Jason for this.


----------



## JBC (Apr 11, 2012)

Thanks guys. I'm glad I could help someone out. 

Jason


----------

